
Plants produce ‘green vaccine’ against norovirus - justifier
https://biodesign.asu.edu/news/plants-produce-%E2%80%98green-vaccine%E2%80%99-against-norovirus
======
tobiasSoftware
FYI, one of the authors of the study, Andrew Diamos, is a popular twitch
streamer, CarlSagan42. He streams a lot of Mario levels created by people that
are often puzzle or troll levels. During his stream he'll talk a lot about
science, including some of the work he's done in this study.

------
XorNot
This is kind of a game-changer if it's effective. Being able to immunize
against norovirus cheaply (and at all) would save a lot of lives.

~~~
Someone1234
There's a norovirus vaccine which just completed stage 1 trials[0]. Cool part
about it is that it isn't an injection, just a pill you swallow.

It is worth noting that norovirus and rotavirus aren't the only common
"stomach bugs" but being immune against both is still a big win.

edit: Just want to add, I'm not dissing on this research. The more separate
efforts there are for a safe effective norovirus vaccine the less likely they
are to ALL fail. I've just been watching this space closely because I want to
be the first in line when someone's vaccine ships.

[0] [http://outbreaknewstoday.com/norovirus-vaccine-oral-
tablet-p...](http://outbreaknewstoday.com/norovirus-vaccine-oral-tablet-
phase-1-clinical-trial-results-published-81466/)

------
rmrfrmrf
Our family has gotten norovirus two years in a row and it's an absolute
_nightmare_. Sign me up for whatever trials you have!

